
How I failed and failed some more, but in the end persevered. - charlesdm
http://demeulenaer.com/?p=99
======
naeem
This article hit home as someone in a similar position, as a student. Always a
good kick in the rear. Thanks.

------
charlesdm
CACHED LINK:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=nl&outpu...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=nl&output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fdemeulenaer.com%2F%3Fp%3D99&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=4618ac866d2c3978&biw=1440&bih=732&ix=seb&ion=1)

------
riskish
Great post, would love to see more people talk about their success with side
projects an apps like this.

------
tudorw
I love to fail, fortunately :)

------
dangero
Great post. You repeated your success which is when you really know you've got
the hang of it.

The part about working a day job and trying to build something is so true.
Things move so slow when you're splitting your time like that. Very inspiring.

------
sammville
Great post! Going through a period of depression after a failed startup. It's
just want i needed for the extra boost!

------
highace
I remember there already being an app for ventrilo, so I just went off to find
it and it turns out they had to pull it: <http://www.ventafone.com/>

Is yours not similar?

~~~
charlesdm
The reason they got pulled was because they used a GPL lib in their app. (GPL
does not comply with the app store terms)

------
soask
The link doesn't work ?!!

~~~
naeem
cache:<http://demeulenaer.com/?p=99> should do it

